# Java Tree Table Top



## Fluffsters (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello

I was wondering if anybody had bought a Java Tree for their budgies please?

They seem to be recommended more for bigger parrots such as African Greys online but some people have bought them for Budgies.

Perhaps the branches are too thick?

Would very much appreciate your thoughts.

Thank you.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagners-Ja...DRBTEMTMTCZ&psc=1&refRID=R1MH58WP6DRBTEMTMTCZ


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It looks like a nice play-tree for birds.
The branches are not too thick for a budgie.
Budgies can perch on branches of many sizes as well as on flat surfaces so that wouldn't be a concern.*


----------



## Fluffsters (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply.

Hubby said he would get me one for my 50th. Ive wanted one for years


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great!! I'll want to see pictures of your budgie enjoying it once you have it all set up. *


----------

